# you're not gonna believe this



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

You have got to watch this. I'm proud of the little boy but the rest of the report is kind of pathetic. :roll:

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colber ... -hedgehogs

Laura


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh Colbert! Haha! You know he is only kidding right? What bothers me most about the whole video is the fact that the kid is using gloves to hold his hedgie!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, that's the first time I've seen someone guarding themselves while holding a cute, little hedgie :|


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Colbert and a hedgie? I can't wait to get home to watch it!! He cracks me up.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad that the hedgies were legalized, and of course Colbert is funny, but I can't stand the rest of it. :lol: The fact that they had someone from the HSUS, the European hedgies, yep the gloves too, pretty much everything. :lol: There have been other video reports on it, that focused more on what Jud did and his care once he got his hedgie, which was also sad. I'll bet the majority of his care research was in those outdated books. :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty for sharing, I laughed but you guys are right about the other aspects because they stuck out like a sore thumb to me lol  I was laughing but also thinking I hope no one who watched it on tv decided to get their hedgie info from it


----------

